# Unofficial Baldwin Park Open 2013



## Benson Chau (Feb 15, 2013)

There will be an unofficial competition on March 9, 2013 here is the website: http://ca.cubingusa.com/BaldwinPark2013/index.php
The map to the school's cafeteria is a must otherwise you will get lost and email me at: [email protected]
If you have any questions go ahead and ask




on a side note i, Benson Chau, will be trading my cubes there:
Calvin's puzzle white plastic extra stickers broken in box and has dayan logo on white sticker for no reason
picture cube apple icons crappy quality white plastic
axis cube unknown brand white plastic sticks in good condition
yj mastermorphix straight edged white plastic tiles/stickers good condition and comes in a box
Looking for:
shengshou 4x4 v3 or v4 doesnt matter what color
wittwo v1 doesnt matter what color
dayan taiyan black
mastermorphix pillowed doesnt matter what color
rex cube doesnt matter what color
and shengshou super 2x2x4


----------



## Benson Chau (Feb 19, 2013)

Speedcubeshop will be here now


----------

